# Energía geo-rotacional



## Ardogan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola, estaba haciendo navegación libre por la web y me topé con ésto:

YouTube - Energia Geo Rotacional

¿Alguien sabe algo al respecto? ventajas, desventajas, es un buzón, ¿esto es factible?. La página del que propone el desarrollo es:

http://www.energiageorotacional.com/

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

hola, me parece una pelotudez de tamaño gigante, pero los que este en el tema fisica un poco mas actualizado lo podran decir mas claro.

yo solo guiado por mi olfato , o lo poco que me queda de mis años de estudio me parece que :

1 -- para el tema que menciona ese señor que no abunda en nada como tipico chanta, solo me falto encontrar la parte donde "se buscan inversionistas".

2 --- energia de el agua hay y es mas sencillo: las mareas te mueven la turbina que quieras.

3--- eso que pone de la no se que rotacional, me parece que para lograr una diferencial de fuerza en los extremos del tubo debera ser ese tubo MUYYYY LARGO , por que esta mencionando a las diferencias que hay entre el ecuador y los polos.
eses diferencfias existiran pero son muy pequeñas para una longitud apreciable.

en fin, seguro que no lo pesque.
asi que leere si otro lo acalra.

igual , antes de irme un comentario:
fuentes de energia renovables hay muchas, lo que no se tienen que confundir por que hay 2 mentiritas:
A >>> TODAS CONTAMINAN
B >>> NINGUNA ES GRATIS O TODAS LO SON

les voy a explicar un poco 
A >>> TODAS CONTAMINAN:
cuando haces una represa estas alterando el ecosistema, cuando haces un molino eolico tambien, afectas a las aves y si pones un generador en el mar tambien ya que afectas a los peces que aun no hemos matado y con las maquinas y demas a lso bichos que aun queden.
claro , estams aconstumbrado sa quemar petroleo el cual sacamos como sea ....... asi que .....se puede decir que una represa o un molino eolico son "ecologicos" si los comparamos con los ya mencionados "menos ecologicos".
todo lo que agregamos en un ecosostema, lo modifica y lo altera.
asi que MINGA con lo de que esto no jode a lo que aun queda.

B >>>>  EL COSTO
es importante por que el combustible esta caro hoy dia...................no ?
pero .........
que es el combustible ?
la energia mejor dicho .

petroleo: esta bajo la tierra, solo hay que chuparlo, no te lo cobra la tierra.
carbon y demas idem, esta el costo de la extraccion y transporte.
vamos a ser mas ecologicos: una central hidro (o se ala represa).........que ?
te cobra Dios por lluvia ?
por deshielo ?
el agua quien te la cobra ?

como ven todas las fuentes de energia que usamos desde la mas chancha hasta la mas "limpia" por asi decirlo son basicamente gratis, estan ahi , en la naturaleza, para ser tomadas por nosotros.

vamos a un ejemplo, asi se dan cuenta a que coño voy:

vamos a suponer que   yo decido fabricar la quimera d ela fisica:
el motor a agua.
si, un motor que funciona a agua, agua salada o no salada, o mejor aun , un motor que funciona con la energia de una cascara de banana, onda viaje al futuro IV .
asi que "la fuente de energia " es gratis, no se habla mas, no hay que tenerla en cuenta.

bueno, que tenemos ?

la cascara de banana (importante) y ahora tenemos que fabricar un gran generador, por que , al final queremos electricidad para distribuir a las cuidades , uds. ya saben como se genera electricidad:
con una fuerza mecanica movemos un eje que hace mover un iman  o unas bobinas, no se muy bien , el tema es que el campo magnetico variable al atravesar un conductor genera electricidad.


asi que vamos a la obra de costruccion:

1 -- un edificio grande que contenga las maquinas
2 -- generadores o alternadores similares a los que hay en una represa
3 -- equipos mecanicos que controlen al asunto
4 -- transformadores y demas para preparar la electricidad para su transporte
5 -- linesas electricas.

en fin, nos ahorramos la represa y el tener que cortar el rio, .........gracias a la cascara d ebanana.

AHHHHHHHH.me faltaba el punto 6 que ya lo pongo:

6 --- la maquina que transformadorrma la cascara d ebanana en infinita energia mecanica.

******************************************************************

ahora bien, si miran en detalle la obra de ingenieria *hace falta *ya sea una represa o una gigantesca central que funciona en base a .UNA CASCARA DE BANANA.
el costo de la obra es real en cualquier caso.
el costo de mantenimiento tambien.
tanto el agua de la represa como la cascara de banana *son gratis.*

pero ............a que voy con esto ?
aun se preguntan.

la fuente de energia en la tierra SIEMPRE es gratis.
como luego el hombre la maneje es otra cosa, veamos un ejemplo tipico:

ARGENTINA:
cuando se hace una represa se supone que es para un beneficio estrategico de el pais , asi que siempre la $$ la termian poniendo el pueblo, el pais o como quieran llamarlo, se hace la represa luego de mucho tiempo y engaños .
y una vez que la tenemos lo logico, lo que de buenas a primeras pareceria ser lo coherente es que de ahora en mas el unico costo que deberiamos pagar por que funcioneeesa represa es :
el de mantenimiento
nosotros la hicimos , es nuestra, la fuente de energia es natural.
asi que ..............

y sin embargo la energia electrica es cada vez mas cara.
sube y sube 

por que el doila rsubio
pr que el dolar bajo
por que el petroleo subio (¿¿no es una represa en base a agua?)
por que la bolsa subio/bajo
por que el gas subio (¿de nuevo...no es una represa?) 
por que el politico de otro pais hizo no se que ,

bueno, ya esta la idea, asi que , no se dejen engañar, eso de que la fuente de energia gratis es una quimera es mentira:
 todas son gratis.
que la energia es cara es otra mentira, cuando hay algo hecho se lo termina apropiando un grupo y le ponen un valor de estafa y asi nos acostumbramos.
que algo es ecologico..........es mas ecologico que otra cosa, pero cualquier cosa que altera un ecosistema existente no es ecologico..............

por lo demas, hay muchisimos lugares donde podemos poner turbinas, donde se nos cante el culo.
donde haya viento, donde haya mareas , donde haya diferencias de presion o de altura y un fluido desplazandose.

el unico que cobra peaje son unos pocos vivos.

.
.
.
.
de nuevo el problema no es de fisica, ni de ingenieria, .........es HUMANO:


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 3, 2008)

Gracias fernandob por tu elocuente    comentario.
Coincido en lo decís, la energía gratis es ficción, y más ficción es todavía que a los usuarios algún día les llegue energía barata. 
Todas contaminan también, es el costo de tener/usar tecnología, desde la agricultura hasta la electrónica. Es eso o vivir de la recolección de frutos y cacería (recuerdo haber leído en algún lado que para vivir de esa forma y no morirse de hambre en todo el planeta podrían vivir unos 30 millones de personas solamente; tendríamos que eliminar unos cuantos miles de millones) en unas chozas infectados de parásitos y enfermedades, muriéndose de una gripe a los 30 años.
Si queremos que al abrir la canilla salga agua, al apretar el interruptor haya luz, al ir al supermercado haya comida, etc... todo eso tiene su carga para el medio ambiente.
Claro que hay cosas que se pueden mejorar para contaminar menos, afinar un poco la industria, mejorar la gestión de la basura, explorar como hacer para salir de la cultura descartable etc.

Pero no me quiero ir de tema, voy a ver si encuentro las ecuaciones más lo que recuerdo de física para determinar dimensiones del tubo versus potencia mecánica disponible.

Me pareció bueno hablar de ésto porque hasta al presente nunca había escuchado nada al respecto; y ver que tanto hay de fraude (o verdad por qué no?) en ésto.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 3, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> ...Me pareció bueno hablar de ésto porque hasta al presente nunca había escuchado nada al respecto; y ver que tanto hay de fraude (o verdad por qué no?) en ésto.


Fraude total.

Al buen señor Fradique Lee se le olvida que si bien centrifugando el tubo va a tener una diferencia en la altura del agua a los extremos del tubo, va a ser la misma diferencia que el resto del oceano (sujeto a las mismas fuerzas).

No hace falta hacer grandes estructuras, bastaria con hacer girar un balde de agua con un tubito y una helice para ver que no pasa nada.



Ademas el buen señor Fradique Lee & Co tienen tan poca idea de fisica que ni siquiera son capaces de armar una formula que parezca creible.

_A travez de la siguiente ecuación el Ing. Fradique Lee demuestra la existencia de esta energía y afirma que con esta herramienta se puede producir la cantidad de energía electrica que la humanidad desee.

Egeo= (6.79 x 10-5) K D2 (L COS θ  SEN θ )3/2    <Mw>

K          -           Factores de eficiencia.
L          -           Largo del ducto en metros < m >.
D         -           Diámetro interno del ducto en metros < m >.
θ          -           Àngulo de la latitud en grados.
            Rango para esta ecuación de 45° a 85°.
            Mw      -           Mega watts_

A:  Una formula suelta no demuestra *nada*.  Demostracion seria si incluyera las premisas que utilizo y los principios fisicos que aplico. 

B:  *Megawatt es unidad de potencia, no de energia* , parece que no lo sabe.


----------



## carpio (Nov 3, 2008)

Que pelotudes.
A ver, les agradezco a todos los que lleguen a este post, que lean atentamente todo lo que se explica en la página del señor chanta este. No tiene desperdicios.
Y a ver si alguien que le crea, me explica que si la energía que quiere usar proviene de corrientes de agua que vienen desde los polos aceleradas por la fuerza centrífuga causada por la rotación de la tierra, como diablos vuelve el agua a los polos, o mejor cuando llega al ecuador adónde diablos va!
Se entiende a lo que voy? No pueden existir dichas corrientes.
Esto es sólo una forma sencilla que se me ocurrió de desmentir la teoria.
También se puede hacer el balance de fuerzas y comprobar que no hay nada moviéndose en esa dirección.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yo tambien opino que si no es un fraude de menos es muy poco viable... se necesitaria un tubo largisimo y es mas facil y eficiente aprovechar la energia de las mareas

Ademas una posible contrateoria de por que no existe es que nosotros no sentimos la rotacion del planeta debido a la inercia y a la fuerza de gravedad, y si el mar experimentara esa fuerza que expone no habria playas a todo lo largo de la costas que miren al este debido al corrimiento de aguas...


----------



## carpio (Nov 4, 2008)

Continuando con el absurdo... si usamos la energía rotacional de la tierra y la transfirmamos en otro tipo para sacarle provecho, terminaríamos por frenar la rotación del planeta! Ja ja. Eso sí es joder el medio ambiente!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

carpio dijo:
			
		

> Continuando con el absurdo... si usamos la energía rotacional de la tierra y la transfirmamos en otro tipo para sacarle provecho, terminaríamos por frenar la rotación del planeta! Ja ja. Eso sí es joder el medio ambiente!



     

El comentario mas inteligente, lo bueno, si es brebre, dos veces bueno.


----------



## asherar (Nov 7, 2008)

¿ Para qué complicarse con un caño tan largo, para fabricar una corriente artificial ?
¿ No sería mejor poner turbinas a lo largo de las corrientes submarinas ya existentes ? 
Las unidades de la fórmula no me dan: 
las eficiencias son adimendionales y [m]^3,5 por [Watt] no me da en [Joules].

Demasiado verso, y por si fuera poco inventa una fuerza que *lleva su nombre*.
Ahí se ve el verdadero "motor" de esta historia: 
no busca inversores, busca creyentes, busca reconocimiento.
A este "inventor Ing. Fradique Lee Duarte", hace tiempo que no lo reconoce ni la madre.
(disculpen lo cáustico del comentario, pero leer esto me dió acidez).

PD: 


> " Naciéndole una nueva inquietud: Parar huracanes. Mientras resuelve este emblemático fenómeno se percata que los huracanes ... "


Notar donde dice: " ... Mientras *resuelve* este emblemático fenómeno ... "
Impagable ...


----------



## dosveces (Oct 24, 2009)

el medio ambiente ya esta jodido con la cantidad de boludos que hay en el mismo


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 25, 2009)

"solamente hay dos cosas infinitas en el mundo; el universo y la estupides humana" *(Albert Einstein)*


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

carpio dijo:


> Continuando con el absurdo... si usamos la energía rotacional de la tierra y la transfirmamos en otro tipo para sacarle provecho, terminaríamos por frenar la rotación del planeta! Ja ja. Eso sí es joder el medio ambiente!



1+

No les extrañe que al rato salga otro "inteligente" y quiera aprovechar la energia del nucleo de la tierra o de los rayos cosmicos...


----------



## EzEkieL (Nov 2, 2009)

Hace muuuuuucho tiempo (año 1995 por ahi) eh visto en Discovery Channel que existió un proyecto asi por la NASA, estos anzaron una nave espacial que se dividia en 2 y la unia un cable de 100km o algo asi... (no recuerdo bien los detalles, para esa edad tenia 8..9 años y ya estaba interesado en el tema  ) Resulta que generaron una tensión altisima que empezo a poner la linea brillante no se por que cosa... y se alcanzo a ver desde la tierra una linea blanca que recorria el cielo. Esto duró muy poco... algo de hs no mas, por que fue tanto lo que generaron que emepezaron a saltar arcos electricos hacia el transbordador poniendo en riesgo el equipo y cuando estaban por soltarlo se corta.

A mi me parecio fantastico... pero ya me daba idea de que era medio imposible por que necesitariamos un colector normal al ecuador y que recorra tooooooodo el maldito planeta... jajajaj 

Yo solo comente lo que vi... nada mas... concuerdo bastante con el punto de vista propuesto por FernandoB.


----------

